

Steve’s Last Laugh: Adobe Killing Off Flash For Mobile Devices - joeteplow
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/08/mobile-flash-is-coming-soon-i-swear/

======
beej71
Correction: killing off Flash Player for mobile.

~~~
melling
People are going to increasingly use mobile devices to browse the web. Tablets
especially are going to be big. iPads, Android tablets, Kindles, and I'm
willing to bet even Microsoft makes a dent. Five years from now, I'd say we do
20% of our browsing from mobile devices.

